# roadmusic,,,



## Deleted member 25142 (May 21, 2019)

i found thoose videos on youtube with traveling kids playing some kind of folk folkpunkmusic,, they where the rail yard ghosts and others,, the music was sooo good with violins, guitars, banjos, base and others,,, i wonder what groups have recorded this kind of music and where i can find it... piratebay? I never heard music like this before but it was fantastic. 
any tip apreciated. /noa


----------



## WildVirtue (May 21, 2019)

You can get website extensions which put a download button under the youtube video. Search on bandcamp to support the artist and get a listed discography. On last.fm you can go to the bands page and click a button to listen to similar artists. Reddit has a folkpunk sub-reddit mostly for joking about themselves. Otherwise benefit events and festivals. Here's my recommendations for ya:

Folk Punk:

Fat Panthers - Travelling Free
The Psalters - Magnificent
Blackbird Raum - Honey In The Hair
Inner Terrestrials - Free The Land
Kilnaboy - Days of our subscription
Hippie Folk:

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel
Rising Appalachia - SUNU
Interesting mixes of instruments:

CocoRosie - Fairy Paradise
Afro Celt Sound System - Cascade
Peatbog Faeries - Folk Police
GiGi with Tabla Beat Science - Mengedegna
Hanggai - The Rising Sun
International music:

Mulatu Astatke - Nostalgia
Tinariwen - "Iswegh Attay"
Recordings of the Bayaka Tribe of Central Africa
Buena Vista Social Club - Chan Chan
Anima Sound System - Shalom


----------



## bones32 (May 21, 2019)

Check out punk with a camera he does all sorts of promotion for folk punk. Then stuff like stick and poke, Riley caote, dog tooth and nail, mischief brew, Johnny hobo and the fraight trains, annoying, Chad Fontaine, wingnut dishwashers union.


----------



## Deleted member 25142 (May 22, 2019)

thanks a lot for all tips. will look it up


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (May 22, 2019)

There's a lot I'd like to add to this list but for now I'll just drop one of my favorites. The Dead Man Street Orchestra, album titled "Where's Corey?". It won't be easy to find but I've found it recently on Slsknet.org 

Actually.. I wonder if I can upload it here? Someone from this site emailed me asking for it recently and I've been lagging.


----------



## Deleted member 25142 (May 22, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> There's a lot I'd like to add to this list but for now I'll just drop one of my favorites. The Dead Man Street Orchestra, album titled "Where's Corey?". It won't be easy to find but I've found it recently on Slsknet.org
> 
> Actually.. I wonder if I can upload it here? Someone from this site emailed me asking for it recently and I've been lagging.



Most kind of You, working fine and sounds good  /hobonoa


----------



## Honey Crust (May 22, 2019)

Honestly just look up any number of the bands listed on these lineups and you’ll find what you’re looking for!


----------



## GypsyWalela424 (May 25, 2019)

Check out Lost Dog Street Band, ANNOYING, and Chad Fontaine


----------



## vagrantDarter (Jun 7, 2019)

I know Lost Dog Street Band was mentioned, but alot of the other bands that Benjamin Todd was in like Barefoot Surrender are fucking AMAZING. Great music for when the soul is weary.


----------

